# Suche Kollegen Hardwareplanung (Meister / Techniker / Ingenieur) in 89537 Giengen



## maxi (30 März 2009)

*Folgende Voraussetzungen bringen Sie mit:
*

• Abgeschlossenes technisches Studium, Meister oder Techniker oder vergleichbar
• Mehrjährige Erfahrung in der Hardwareplanung, -zeichnung (Eplan) und -realisierung (wünschenswert Erfahrungen im Bereich Fördertechnik)
• Gute Kenntnisse in SPS (überweigend Siemens S7 300/400)Planung von Bussysthemen und Materialflussrechnern 
• Kenntnisse mindestens einer Fremdsprache (Englisch)​• Unterstützung bei der Erschließung neuer Kunden, Angebotswesen und selbstbewusstes Auftreten

*
Diese Aufgaben warten auf Sie:​*• Hardwareplanung und –realisierung (E-Plan) für
(vollautomatische) fördertechnische Systeme und deren Anbindung an übergeordnete Systeme​•​Selbstständige Bearbeitung von Projekten
• Erstellung der Hardwareplanung inkl. Aktorik und Sensorik, Funktionspläne und -beschreibungen, Spezifikationen und der Elektro Dokumentation der auszuführenden Anlagen
• Projektleitung sowie die Überwachung von Zulieferern
• Unterstützung des Vertriebs und der Geschäftsleitung bei der Ausarbeitung von Projekten sowie bei der
Lösung von kundenbezogenen Aufgabenstellungen in Deutschland und im Ausland
• Kentnisse zum Überprüfen von Schaltschränken
• Teilnahme an Funktionsprüfungen, Inbetriebsetzungen und Abnahmen mit Erstellen der erforderlichen Prüfprotokolle VDE und ISO
​

Die​*Sconvey Fördertechnik & Intralogistik GmbH *sorgt für wirtschaftliche Produktionsabläufe
und Materialflusslösungen in Industrie und Handel. Wir sind führender Anbieter in der Konsumgüter- und
Automobilindustrie und entwickeln maßgeschneiderte Förder- und Materialflusssysteme auf modularer Basis.​
Kundennähe, Flexibilität und Qualität sind unsere Stärken.
www.Sconvey.com
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Bewerbung per Email oder per Post ( Christian.Klause@Sconvey.com SPS/PLC Engineering / Projektleitung)


-------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------

*1 Stelle ist zu vergeben*

Bitte keine Diskussionen.
Fragen oder Anregungen bitte als PN


----------

